# Broken Switch EKS Tracker



## krte (Sep 21, 2005)

HELP

12 Volt Lighting

I own a Autotrail EKS Tracker, year of manufacture 2006.
Having a problem with the 12 volt angle reading lamps, which are situated under the seating area.
These angle lamps are made of stainless steel, with a stem of about 35mm.
On switching the light on, the small 15mm rocker switch fell apart.
Having taken down the lamp down, found the switch broken.
This switch is a low profile switch with a depth of only of 11mm.
Could anyone help me to obtain either the switch or the complete lamp.

Many thanks Ken


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya Ken, 
I'm not sure exactly what type of reading lamp it is but if you look at Olearys *HERE* it may be listed.

Cheers

Edit: just enter spotlight in the search box


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ken

I have closed this thread because it is a duplicate of one you posted in another forum.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-918988.html#918988

Doing so creates all sorts of confusion, but if you do post in the wrong place you need only ask a Mod and any one of us will move it for you. 

Zeb


----------

